# Towel Marring



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

I have previously had some issues with towel marring on my paintwork which unfortunately looks to have been self inflicted.

I'm looking for some guidance/explanation on how it occurs as I believed I was simply wiping off residual polish/compound after machine use. What I thought was a simple task after carrying out the hard part looks like it requires more caution than I anticipated.

Any advice will be appreciated guys.


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

Use a CarPro Boa to wipe off..ultra soft.


what colour and car is it you're having the issues with ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It sounds like you have soft paint, maybe get some good panel wipe like Carpro Earaser and a good plush MF towel, just be carful when removing the residue not to apply a lot of down pressure. What polish are you using, because some are a bugger to remove if not worked down properly.


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Its a black car. So what's the procedure just lightly wipe away the product on the paintwork? I have been using the rupes compound and polish.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Rayvon said:


> Its a black car. So what's the procedure just lightly wipe away the product on the paintwork? I have been using the rupes compound and polish.


I use them as well, and the Rupes pads see sometimes using a compound can inflict some marring and haze if you haven't worked them long enough, and if you have soft black paint then a using a compound can do more damage than good, so maybe look at changing to a polish with a polishing pad first, then remove the fine film of polish nice and soft:thumb:


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

chongo said:


> I use them as well, and the Rupes pads see sometimes using a compound can inflict some marring and haze if you haven't worked them long enough, and if you have soft black paint then a using a compound can do more damage than good, so maybe look at changing to a polish with a polishing pad first, then remove the fine film of polish nice and soft:thumb:


Yes with the pads aswell. Do you have a different preferred pad and polish choice with the rupes machines? Thanks for the advice, so would you not use IPA when wiping down, or do you simply wipe away and residual polish lightly?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Are you sure it's not being caused by the polishing process itself?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you sure its not just polishing oils left too?

Can sometimes look like haze and holograms, get yourself a panel wipe to aid in removing the polish residue and left over oils


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you using IPA? If so, perhaps move away from an alcohol based product as this can seriously increase the issue


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Rayvon said:


> Yes with the pads aswell. Do you have a different preferred pad and polish choice with the rupes machines? Thanks for the advice, so would you not use IPA when wiping down, or do you simply wipe away and residual polish lightly?


At the moment am using Scholl polishers and the Rupes green, yellow, pads, for cutting S3gold on a new C/Guys Quantom orange pad. If you work the polish till it breaks down to a fine film, then all you need is to wipe away but be careful :thumb: some compounds and polish contain fillers, so you would need to use a panel wipe to inspect your work, can't you post a picture up so we can have a look:thumb:


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> Are you sure its not just polishing oils left too?
> 
> Can sometimes look like haze and holograms, get yourself a panel wipe to aid in removing the polish residue and left over oils


Can you recommend a good panel wipe - I have "filler killer" from envy car care. Do you spray the IPA on the panel before doing any wiping. I previously have gave it a quick wipe to see how it looks initially then go with the IPA once I'm satisfied, is this the correct method?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Rayvon said:


> Can you recommend a good panel wipe - I have "filler killer" from envy car care. Do you spray the IPA on the panel before doing any wiping. I previously have gave it a quick wipe to see how it looks initially then go with the IPA once I'm satisfied, is this the correct method?


I only have experience with Car Pro Eraser and Gyeon Prep, both similar products.

I tend to spray on the panel, lightly wipe over with a clean mf then have a dry one to buff with.


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> I only have experience with Car Pro Eraser and Gyeon Prep, both similar products.
> 
> I tend to spray on the panel, lightly wipe over with a clean mf then have a dry one to buff with.


Do you tend to wipe down after you've done a full panel or after each section?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Rayvon said:


> Do you tend to wipe down after you've done a full panel or after each section?


Depends mate, on larger panels i tend to do each section then a final wipe of the whole panel


----------

